# once off payment with MBNA



## fogfurn (20 May 2012)

hi thete i have another post on here regarding cabot financial, after i put that post up, my second cc debth with mbna contacted me and to make a long story short, they are asking me for a once off payment of 2800 (debth is 7200 originally) i have not agrred anything yet and just said i needed to see what i can do and will contact them this coming week. im getting the impression that they will accept less than this, what will i do, any one else been in this situation, please let me know, i am working and just wandering is it worth missing a morgage payment over if it mean paying it off. i can scrape a 1000 (live on bread and water for a month) with some help from family ofcourse. our morgage payments are 525 a month, any advice please.


----------



## itsallwrong (20 May 2012)

If by paying €2800 totally wipes the slate, then go for it - if you can survive on air for a month or three.
If you are in arrears on the card your record is probably already marked - but so what.
Have you missed any payments on your mortgage before?


----------



## fogfurn (21 May 2012)

my mortgage is 520 a month I have missed before and have been paying extra to payoff arearas which now are 300e


----------



## demoivre (21 May 2012)

€2800 in full and final settlement of a €7200 debt seems like a good deal to me. You could always say to MBNA you can only raise 2k, or less if you think you can get away with it, and see what they say ! How many months mortgage arrears are you in?


----------



## fogfurn (21 May 2012)

I went into arrears last June and ran up a total of 1200 in arrears. I have gotten it Down to 300 now


----------



## demoivre (21 May 2012)

fogfurn said:


> I went into arrears last June and ran up a total of 1200 in arrears. I have gotten it Down to 300 now



Can't see the bank repossessing your house for €820 of arrears ! Your credit record is blemished anyway so using one month's mortgage payment to go towards settling the MBNA debt is not going to make that much difference to you.


----------



## fogfurn (21 May 2012)

that's true and I don't care about my credit rating and I know I can get my arrears down again quicker. thanks for your help anyway,let u know how I get on.


----------



## fogfurn (23 May 2012)

update, today just settled a figure for 2000 euros to be paid over 3 months, thank god, now i have just one more debth to settle, thats for 4500 with bank of scotland who seems to have sold my debth to cabot financial (see my other post)


----------



## itsallwrong (24 May 2012)

Well done fogfurn,
Don't take any guff from the cabot people.
Remember they cannot get blood from a stone - they may try but god loves a tryer


----------



## fogfurn (1 Aug 2012)

to update, just made last payment to mbna, 1 down and 1 to go


----------



## PaddyW (2 Aug 2012)

Well done fogfurn, good to hear.


----------

